# Wife Swap and Parenting Styles



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been home a lot lately and lifetime has old Wifeswap episodes on. I never really watched the show a lot. I watched the Fox version a few yrs ago and that was just entertainment cause they had $ involved and ppl would always screw each other over but anyway...

I remember growing up and everyones family had their own quirks but damn ppl they put on the show are nuts. Cause its on tv I understand its all extremes but still, WTF???

They have some real freak show ppl out there raising kids. Glad I dont have any and have no desire to have kids. I dont wanna offend anyone but the ususally do opposite families on a topic.Ex: over-spenders v. cheapos, religious ppl v. anarchist, filthy ppl v. neat freaks. Thats a great formula cause the families most of the time see the other side of things and change. 

I saw one where a family was living in a converted garage so they could pay for clown school for the mom (no lie). I felt so sad for the young girl they had cause she didn't even have a bed. It looked all by choice the reason why they lived there and she was adorable. 

The religious ones are my fav cause usually ppl turn nuts the fastest.

So what do u guys think of the show?? Just wanna know ppl opinions and fav episodes.....


----------



## SparkleShimmer (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh wow, I thought I was the only one watching this show. haha.
I found it on Lifetime a few weeks ago and now just have to Tivo ev. episode.
Like you, I think most of these families are out there. I can't believe some of them even have kids. 

I saw the one with the ppl living in the converted garage. OMG, their little girl was soooo cute! She had a great personality, but her parents...EEK.
And the other family- (haven't finished this episode but felt sorry for their kids) have gone overboard with the military style boot camp thing. That's way too strict!

One episode a woman wouldn't let her kids play sports because she hated sports and did not want to be a "soccer mom". Oh geez.

Makes you wonder...
I think when you start dating, you should definitely "Meet the Parents" LOL


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

  The religious ones are my fav cause usually ppl turn nuts the fastest.  
 
If you love these, you HAVE to watch the Trading Spouses episode with Marguerite Perrin aka "God Warrior," (you can find it on Youtube).  She is a true classic!  You'll love it


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 17, 2009)

I like Wife Swap and Trading Spouses. It's great entertainment. 

Marguerite Perrin is DEFINITELY one of my favorite people who have been on the show. The chaos of it all is just hilarious.

I don't think it's right to say that some of those people shouldn't have kids just because they live a life that's very different from your own, and because they don't raise kids the way that you would. I think that the most important thing in ANY kind of family is that there is love. From parent to child, child to parent, parent to parent, sibling to sibling; all around.


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 17, 2009)

I watch it for the entertainment. There have been some really odd people, to say the least.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I like Wife Swap and Trading Spouses. It's great entertainment. 

Marguerite Perrin is DEFINITELY one of my favorite people who have been on the show. The chaos of it all is just hilarious._

 
Yeah I love that episode. She acted crazy.

[/quote]I don't think it's right to say that some of those people shouldn't have kids just because they live a life that's very different from your own, and because they don't raise kids the way that you would. I think that the most important thing in ANY kind of family is that there is love. From parent to child, child to parent, parent to parent, sibling to sibling; all around.[/quote]

Well I do. And thats the belief I am entitled to. Just cause u have the parts doesnt mean u can raise children. If that were true than there would be no reason for CPS. And also IMO love is not the only thing that is needed in a family. Get real.


----------



## SparkleShimmer (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Well I do. And thats the belief I am entitled to. Just cause u have the parts doesnt mean u can raise children. If that were true than there would be no reason for CPS. And also IMO love is not the only thing that is needed in a family. Get real._

 
Well said!

Love is not enough.  You only have one childhood. Kids are storing it all, and all of the experiences of that child will mold them into the adult they will become.

It's about learning. Trusting. Feeling secure. Having boundaries. Learning responsibility. Consistency. Just to name a few! 

I would not want my son or daughter growing up thinking mom was suppose to be "arm candy". Listen to the children. Their frustrations. They explain how they feel ignored. Like the one little girl who was not receiving any attention and became isolated.

She'd go down to try to spend time with her brother and her father while they were playing video games together and she was told she couldn't play with them. Even though the father LOVES her, that's really damaging to the child, emotionally, imo. He can find time to spend time with his son, but not her? 

It's just my opinion...
_Some _of these people were raising children, and should not have been.


----------



## User35 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I like Wife Swap and Trading Spouses. It's great entertainment. 

Marguerite Perrin is DEFINITELY one of my favorite people who have been on the show. The chaos of it all is just hilarious.

I don't think it's right to say that some of those people shouldn't have kids just because they live a life that's very different from your own, and because they don't raise kids the way that you would. I think that the most important thing in ANY kind of family is that there is love. From parent to child, child to parent, parent to parent, sibling to sibling; all around._

 

lol that chick was HILARIOUS ! shes a WARRIOR FOR JEEEEEEESUS !


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol I wonder if she ever watched the the episode she was in and felt embarassed seeing how crazy she acted?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Lol I wonder if she ever watched the the episode she was in and felt embarassed seeing how crazy she acted?_

 

Ha ha...she did.  She was actually in a 2nd Trading Spouses & was a lot calmer.  I preferred the crazy "God Warrior."


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Yeah I love that episode. She acted crazy.
_

 
I don't think it's right to say that some of those people shouldn't have kids just because they live a life that's very different from your own, and because they don't raise kids the way that you would. I think that the most important thing in ANY kind of family is that there is love. From parent to child, child to parent, parent to parent, sibling to sibling; all around.[/quote]

Well I do. And thats the belief I am entitled to. Just cause u have the parts doesnt mean u can raise children. If that were true than there would be no reason for CPS. And also IMO love is not the only thing that is needed in a family. Get real.[/quote]

I am very real. Love includes all of the aspects of doing your best to raise your children well. And like I said, just because it isn't YOUR way doesn't mean it's the RIGHT way. Nowhere in my post did I say that everyone and everyone should have and raise kids, so YOU are the one who needs to get real.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 24, 2009)

I love wifeswap. Some of them are so quirky (Ex. the mom who liked to stare at the sun every morning.)


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 26, 2009)

one of my favorite Wife Swaps was the lady who, for a living, was a princess tea party host. 

The family she swapped with gave her her own party and it was just so sweet. I thought it was lovely what they did for her.

My favorite Trading Spouses was the woman who got SO MAD when the woman gave some of her money to the mayor. HAHAHA She just kept screaming... "THE MAYOR?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!"

Omg I was laughing so hard.


----------

